# Cockatiel Joy!



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

The joy on the face of a misted birdie!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

What a marvelous picture!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is precious 
You should frame it


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, who says you can't see expression on a birds face!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww! That's sooo sweet


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Really great.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Birds surely show emotion.


I don't know what emotion Jaid was experiencing in that moment (besides probably some schizophrenia) and I don't even know how he got his crest to flop like that.

Lutinos seem to have the most vibrant expression to me


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> Birds surely show emotion.
> 
> 
> I don't know what emotion Jaid was experiencing in that moment (besides probably some schizophrenia) and I don't even know how he got his crest to flop like that.
> ...


Haha thanks guys... sweet pic Cali!!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so cute


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

That's awesome! I'd hate to capture the look on Murray's face in a similar situation...she still loathes baths of any kind.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone, my 2 tiels are the only ones who like to be misted, my conure loves to bath in your cupped hands under running water my budgies swim in their waterdish and my parrotlet dips his beak in his water dish and acts like he's wet...lol


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Cockatiel joy!*

I love that picture, too! It really is a great shot, captured at just the right instant! I agree; it should be framed. I too can see expression on Bennie's face, but your shot is excellent!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you, I wish I had of used my good cam instead of my iPhone... Maybe it would be a clearer shot.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I love it. Animals have far more emotion than humans give them credit for.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

sooooooooooo cute


----------

